# Pheasant Log



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I started last year with a running total in my head, and then this year I kept a tally on my fridge.

I bagged 62, and didn't go out again (for pheasants) after thanksgiving. My stepson bagged 14, and went through about 10 boxes of shells. (first year hunting). I sure missed a lot of easy shots too, but made some spectacular long shots this year.

90% were shot within 7 miles of my house on the river bottoms. My dog lost about 15 birds throughout the season.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Chris was working on a Hunting/Fishing journal, not sure if he ever got anything going but I bought one from Sierra outdoors and it was nothing but a day runner. I hope I can find something that would hold a picture or two for the season and a couple of pages for notes for next year.

I made it out so few times I can count the number of pheasants I shot on my hands and feet. Hopefully next year is better.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I have kept a log for quite a few years and it is always fun to recap the season and remember a few stories by looking at the calender. It also helps to remind me what a great wife I have to let me enjoy a passion she lets me enjoy(easy men, lets not fantasize) and it lets me reflect on friendships that continued out in the field, and it lets me remember a retrieve that was nothing short of a miracle. It also reminds me of the roosters that outfoxed us and the ones that were lucky they ran into someone who could not hit the broad side of a ....It reminds me of the weather changes and how important the wind direction can be. It reminds me of how thick the cattails are and how beautiful the sunrises and sunsets were this fall. It reminds me of my son hunting with his dad and last of all it reminds me of my dad who died last summer who I missed tremendously this fall. The North Dakota outdoors, you have to love it!


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great post DJRooster. Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear about your dad... a good reminder to get out more with mine.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My favorite hunting partner is my dad as well...He is 69 now and still going through the cattails with me. Sometimes I get a little frustrated that he has a hard time keeping up me and then I realize what a jerk I'm being. I'm very thankful for the days in the field with him, look forward to many more and most of all that he introduced me into this passion that I have for birds. My son is one right now and knows about 10 words...Daddee', Ma ma, Roosta, and duck are 4 of them...So, I think I'm raising him right! Hopefully we can have 3 generations of Ackers in the field some day! I'm sorry for your loss DJ! And, you're right about the ones that get away...I like thinking about those too!


----------



## ericvasko (Jan 13, 2006)

This year I bagged 48 roosters, and was trying desperately for a clean 50, but icefishing and deep deep snow got to me.

lost 5 at the most, my best season yet


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Started keeping a log/journal a few years back. The numbers are nice but the important part are the stories/events that it keeps a rcord of. Wish I had started this when I started hunting almost 40 years ago. In regards to hnting with your Dad, my Dad was definitely my best hunting partner. Our last hunt, in 1999, before he passed on was a grouse hunt. Quite a classic moment, Dad with his cane in one hand and a shotgun in the other at we call "Damn Fools Grove". We got our sharpies and Dad got his share.

:beer:


----------

